# What the realtor said



## debodun (Oct 6, 2021)

I did receive an email from the realtor that looked at my house last week:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 6, 2021)

Take the money and run if the investor offers at least that!  It beats knocking yourself out and spending money to make repairs that you don't want to be bothered with.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 6, 2021)

In addition to the listed issues, another "show stopper" would be your house electric "capacity".  Some time back, you mentioned that your house had only 30 AMP service at the main breaker box.  If that is correct...and the house has ancient 2 wire wiring (no separate ground wires), this house would NOT serve the needs of most people.  At that capacity, you would not be able to run any major household appliance, and a TV, and lights, etc., simultaneously without tripping the main breaker.   

It would cost many thousands to bring that house up to current standards...200 amp service, and replacement of all the wiring and outlets, etc.  

If the appraisers, or buyers noted this electrical issue, the value of this old house would probably be not much more than $100K.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 6, 2021)

The realtor would definitely have noticed and so would the investor. Knob and tube wiring is hard to miss, and they surely would have made note of it and taken it into consideration when determining the value.


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2021)

I don't think it's knob & tube. The breaker box was replaced about 10 years ago. A photo of the old one compared to the new one:


----------



## bowmore (Oct 6, 2021)

Deb,
What is the main breaker at the top rated for in Amps?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 6, 2021)

A new breaker box can be installed even though it might be knob and tube wiring. I can't imagine that anybody would go to the trouble for a mere 30 amps except that it would lessen the possibility of fire. Thirty amps is barely enough to keep your fridge going!

Check your basement ceiling where you can see the wiring. Knob and tube is just what it says it is; you can't miss it.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 6, 2021)

I would take almost any offer just to get rid of that white elephant


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Deb,
> What is the main breaker at the top rated for in Amps?


I'm not sure. Where is that indicated?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2021)

We moved from the City to the suburbs almost 2 years ago.We got $160,000, For it. The new owner only painted a few of the walls and then sold it for over $400,000 dollars. That's the last time I talked to the realtor (who was my cousin)and his son-in-law was the one who bought it.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 6, 2021)

If I were going to buy your house, I would take its value if it were in pristine condition and subtract from that the cost of doing the work it needs to make it pristine and up-to-date, inside and out. If necessary, I would include the cost of someone to clean the house thoroughly, and of someone knowledgeable to oversee the work.  I would likely have to add a certain percentage of the costs to get it into shape because there are also hidden defects in many houses, and cost overruns.

If I were you, I would get the house appraised.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> I'm not sure. Where is that indicated?


it is normally on the breaker handle. Also, on the paper on the left, it might have the ratings.


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2021)

I looked and still am not sure. Some of the print is too small for me to see well. Can you tell from a close-up of the panel?


----------



## bowmore (Oct 7, 2021)

Good news. Deb that is a 200 AMP main breaker. I use Snip n' Sketch and blew up the picture of the main breaker. It is marked "200" which means you have 200 AMP service in the house.


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2021)

Yay! I must have been thinking of the old breaker box and just assumed it was the same.
Thank you, bowmore.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 7, 2021)

Yup, the main breaker is 200 AMP....that should run virtually anything.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2021)

Deb, take it...walk away.. and never look back. Get that boulder off your shoulder.. , and start  a new chapter in your life, clean slate, new home.. and no weight and worry about the old house..


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Deb, take it...walk away.. and never look back. Get that boulder off your shoulder.. , and start  a new chapter in your life, clean slate, new home.. and no weight and worry about the old house..


I would if I could find a buyer. Since I haven't heard anything from the man that looked at it, I may assume he changed his mind after seeing the mildew garden in the cellar. It looks like white Spanish moss hanging from the overhead.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 7, 2021)

debodun said:


> I would if I could find a buyer. Since I haven't heard anything from the man that looked at it, I may assume he changed his mind after seeing the mildew garden in the cellar. It looks like white Spanish moss hanging from the overhead.


Deb, I'm in agreement with Hollydolly. Since you haven't heard from the guy that you thought was probably an investor, why not call the realtor back and ask her to list it? Let her do the work, leaving you free to get yourself moved. Another thing...as we move along closer and closer to winter, there will be fewer and fewer prospective buyer. They seem to be somewhat more active in the no-snow months.

And take the first offer closest to the $150K she mentioned. Having that albatross off your shoulders will be a tremendous relief, even if you don't get much $$ from it. Think of it this way: You didn't buy it so except for maintenance and repairs over the years, it was a "free" house to you.


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2021)

It is difficult to conceive that I paid almost $300K for a house half the size of mine that I probably wont get half of that back.

Many people that come inside to look at things when I'm having a sale say what a lovely home it is. Yes, the front hallway is probably the best part with the mahogany staircase and stained glass window on the landing, but then they don't see the kitchen and cellar. It's like buying a car by just looking at it. You have to test drive it and kick the tires.

Sometimes I ask people that say, "Oh! I just LOVE old Victorian homes." if they want to make an offer. The usual response is, "Well, I do love them, but I don't want to own one."

I am still agonizing over what to do with the big furniture I can't sell.

The last etate sell I contacted said she was booked up until mid-December.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 7, 2021)

Big furniture that you can't sell...just leave it in the house. When a buyer turns up, they can either keep it or unload it themselves. 

In 1992 when we bought our house in Michigan, it had been lived in by the same family since 1922. There were pieces left in the house that we kept, pieces that we gave away and pieces that went to the dump.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 7, 2021)

It is difficult to conceive that I paid almost $300K for a house half the size of mine that I probably wont get half of that back.*If it is your forever home why do you care?*

Many people that come inside to look at things when I'm having a sale say what a lovely home it is. Yes, the front hallway is probably the best part with the mahogany staircase and stained glass window on the landing, but then they don't see the kitchen and cellar. It's like buying a car by just looking at it. You have to test drive it and kick the tires.* Agreed*

Sometimes I ask people that say, "Oh! I just LOVE old Victorian homes." if they want to make an offer. The usual response is, "Well, I do love them, but I don't want to own one." *Agreed*

I am still agonizing over what to do with the big furniture I can't sell. *1-800-GOTJUNK*

The last estate sell I contacted said she was booked up until mid-December.*You cannot wait*


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 7, 2021)

Last resort...selling it yourself? Ads in local newspaper, online (FB?). You definitely need a real estate attorney and a title search company.

I realize that's a lot of work and headache, but if it moves the house...


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2021)

I just received an email from the man that looked at my house. He apologized for the delay, but said he is waiting to hear from his contractor. Could this be a delaying tactic to make me more desperate as we get further intro autumn? If his contractor is taking this long, he can't be very efficient.


----------



## Jules (Oct 7, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Since you haven't heard from the guy that you thought was probably an investor, why not call the realtor back and ask her to list it?


If you do decide to list, have a clause that says if the original man decides to purchase there is no fee paid to the realtor. 

I saw this afterwards.


debodun said:


> I just received an email from the man that looked at my house. He apologized for the delay, but said he is waiting to hear from his contractor. Could this be a delaying tactic to make me more desperate as we get further intro autumn? If his contractor is taking this long, he can't be very efficient.


Contractors are in high demand at this time of the year.  I don’t think it’s a stalling tactic.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 7, 2021)

Most good contractors are booked up weeks and months in advance....especially while this Pandemic rages on.  At this time of year, if/when you find a buyer, you will soon be having to hassle with bad weather, on top of everything else.  If you are really serious about getting rid of your old place, take the first genuine offer you receive, and rent a big Dumpster to get rid of the piles of stuff that will never sell.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 7, 2021)

debodun said:


> I just received an email from the man that looked at my house. He apologized for the delay, but said he is waiting to hear from his contractor. Could this be a delaying tactic to make me more desperate as we get further intro autumn?


For heaven's sake Deb! Try not to be so suspicious of people and their motives. It's far more likely that he is really waiting to hear from his contractor than trying to make you desperate.

If you're worried about the man having a plan to put the screws to you, let him subtly know that you can afford to support utilities and taxes while you wait for a buyer, even if you can't/don't want to. That should make you feel better, and he'll "know" you're not desperate.

If he wants his contractor to take a gander at the house, no  need to be suspicious of that, either. Hard for a contractor to bid on a job without having seen for himself what's needed.


----------



## Lara (Oct 7, 2021)

debodun said:


> If his contractor is taking this long, he can't be very efficient.


My son-in-law owns a contracting business and he told me that the nature of the building business is that they are working on several houses at a time. If they aren't then they aren't very good.

It's a stop and go type of work. While waiting on the architect, the engineer, supplies to become available, etc for one project...they work on another project that is ready to go until they have to wait for something on that and come back to the other project.

Weather, labor shortages, supply & demand of materials, etc...all play into it. Everyone quarantined during the pandemic caused many to do home renovations. It's happening everywhere.


----------



## Remy (Oct 7, 2021)

Deb, don't over think it. I've done this when looking at mobiles in parks and have passed on some places I shouldn't have. I could have bought a number of them and would have hopefully been settled by now.

Sell! Sell! Sell! And don't look back.


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2021)

The man that looked at my house last week came back today. His offer - $60K.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 14, 2021)

Wow! Even with all the problems (repairs, maintenance, preventive maintenance) that you've mentioned over the years, that's a low-ball surprise to me.

I know you don't like to spend money, but my suggestion is to hire a _certified_ real estate appraiser to find out the true value of the place. A certified appraiser has to complete many hours of education, training and experience  before they can be licensed so they know what they're doing, can be trusted to give you a fair and reasonable appraisal and won't gouge you on the fee.

Once you have it on paper, you can refer to it when your house is on the market.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> The man that looked at my house last week came back today. His offer - $60K.


Take it - it is found money


----------



## caroln (Oct 14, 2021)

Jules said:


> If you do decide to list, have a clause that says if the original man decides to purchase there is no fee paid to the realtor.
> 
> I saw this afterwards.
> 
> Contractors are in high demand at this time of the year.  I don’t think it’s a stalling tactic.


The contractor probably has 4 or 5 houses in the hopper right now.  They don't work on one at a time.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 14, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Take it - it is found money


I agree!  This old house needs _so much_ work done to it.  Unless Deb is willing to dump tons of money into this house to get it up to code, I'd take that offer and run.


----------



## Jules (Oct 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> The man that looked at my house last week came back today. His offer - $60K.


Negotiate.  

You’ll never get what zillow or the assessment roll has guessed. Just because your realtor has suggested a listing amount that doesn’t mean you’ll get any offers.  It doesn’t sound like an ideal location so there aren’t going to be many people even wanting to speculate.  Factor in taxes, basic maintenance, heating, insurance, etc.


----------



## Remy (Oct 15, 2021)

@debodun I agree, it's low. But as several have mentioned, it's money and perhaps there is a little room for negotiation. 

I worked with someone who inherited a house with his sister. They got an offer, they didn't take it. They took another and the young couple bailed after the inspection. My co-worker wasn't made, he said he realized they were young and just got scared. Then the first offer person came back and they negotiated a price and he bought it. I don't remember all the price details.


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2021)

Jules said:


> Negotiate.


I asked if that was his final offer, He said, "Yes."


----------



## terry123 (Oct 15, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Wow! Even with all the problems (repairs, maintenance, preventive maintenance) that you've mentioned over the years, that's a low-ball surprise to me.
> 
> I know you don't like to spend money, but my suggestion is to hire a _certified_ real estate appraiser to find out the true value of the place. A certified appraiser has to complete many hours of education, training and experience  before they can be licensed so they know what they're doing, can be trusted to give you a fair and reasonable appraisal and won't gouge you on the fee.
> 
> Once you have it on paper, you can refer to it when your house is on the market.


Very good advice!


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2021)

I had an appraisal done after my mom passed, but that estimate is likley no longer valid due to continuing deterioration and the changing housing market.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 15, 2021)

How many years ago was that?


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2021)

15


----------



## Don M. (Oct 15, 2021)

debodun said:


> The man that looked at my house last week came back today. His offer - $60K.


I suspect that this offer reflects the likelihood that it would cost more to bring the house up to standards, than it is worth.  The 60K probably reflects the Value of the land....and allows for the cost of demolition.  

Unless you want to be saddled with these hassles for months/years, your best move is to take what you can get for it, and put all this behind you.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 15, 2021)

The realtor noted just a few things....mold and asbestos.  

Many homes in the United States built before 1980 had a lot of asbestos, and today it may be necessary to remove it from a home before selling it. If left intact, *it may force the seller to take a deep discount on the asking price and sell the house “as is.”* In some instances, the asbestos removal is mandatory, and it takes a particular set of steps and procedures to do so safely.  It's costly!

Mold is another expense to try and get rid of.  Then, you also have the old cast iron pipes which need replaced, bathroom and kitchen renovations, all windows need replaced,  etc., etc. etc. 

Take the $60,000 offer since I doubt you'll dump any money into this money pit, then go live happily in the new home you just purchased.


----------



## Jules (Oct 15, 2021)

Life is too short.  Take what you can get and enjoy the rest of it without the headaches of this old house.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 16, 2021)

If mold and asbestos is involved I would be scared to live there due to my health.  It is going to take a ton of money to get rid of both.  Either you will have to pay for it or some one else will have to.  Take the money and run.  I am surprised it has not been condemned.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 16, 2021)

After thinking about it a while and seeing others' replies, maybe taking the $$ is the best idea. Considering mold, asbestos _and lead-based paint,_ he probably based his appraisal on the land only and figures a tear-down is the only option. Demolition is expensive. Remediation is even more expensive.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2021)

@debodun, I think you should hire a professional appraiser to learn what your house is likely to fetch.  Be armed with good information before making a decision.  

Flippers make rock bottom offers.  When selling my mom's house a flipper came by and made an offer.  I declined, went through a realtor and the house sold in 7 days for 63% more than he'd offered!  What a mistake it would've been to have accepted that offer.  

BTW, her house was an almost complete teardown, too.  The purchaser tore down 90% or more and sold it for nearly double what he paid for it, so he made plenty on the deal but not a fortune.      

Deb, you research eBay for price comparisons when wanting to sell stuff, and haggle over pennies at a yard sale.  Apply even greater standards to this huge item as you do to rusty plant stands, chipped cookie jars and the like.  You're talking serious money.


----------



## Knight (Oct 16, 2021)

Offer of 60K & realtor estimate of 150k would have any home owner wanting to sell but hesitant wanting the most.

No doubt the 60k offer is someone wanting to buy, renovate & make a decent profit.

The 150k seems a little unrealistic given the condition described over the last year. But who knows maybe luck will be on Deb's side.

At the beginning of this tale of disaster of a home & the approximately 300k spent when all the expenses are paid to own another home. The term "penny wise & pound foolish" comes to mind. I'll explain.

Over a year ago my self & others offered the opinion that spending 100k or a little more to renovate would be a good option. On the high end lets put 130k. That would leave 170k in Debs account. When Deb was looking at that 288k plus roof repair & misc. expenses home, if she had renovated she would already be living in an upgraded completely renovated home.

In todays hot sellers market if her home was estimated by the realtor to have 150k value needing renovation, she more than likely would have her 170k nest egg plus a home closer to a 600k value. And storage for her massive amount of "yard sale stuff"


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2021)

Knight said:


> Offer of 60K & realtor estimate of 150k would have any home owner wanting to sell but hesitant wanting the most.
> 
> No doubt the 60k offer is someone wanting to buy, renovate & make a decent profit.
> 
> ...


Not everyone has the temperament to deal with all that comes with massive renovations.  Deb is pretty clear that she has little tolerance for workers on her property, never mind inside her home for months on end. 

I've lived through four large interior remodeling projects and can attest that they're not for the faint of heart. .

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1073-County-Route-70-Stillwater-NY-12170/32452811_zpid/
This updated house in her town sold for $300K. Like Deb's it's over 100 years old, but it's been upgraded here and there and is in quite good overall condition. By my (unprofessional) reckoning, it would take a lot more than $150K to bring hers to this condition.  

IMHO, Deb made a wise choice to move to an far newer one story home, leaving the upgrading of her previous home to the next owner.

Perhaps she can get $100K or so for her house. The rock-bottom of $60K can be a useful bit of info.


----------



## John cycling (Oct 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> I had an appraisal done after my mom passed, but that estimate is likley no longer valid due to continuing deterioration and the changing housing market.



You've not been getting a good selection of buyers and offers to choose from, so I wouldn't put all your hopes on that one agent you've been dealing with as the results to date have not been very good.

If your house is unlisted, you need to look up all the agents in your area online, look at their histories, contact the best ones and discuss your house with them.  Then pick the best 2 or 3 that give you good feedback, have them come to look at your house, and pick the best of them to sell your house for you.   I just now browsed for a couple of minutes from California and already found a couple of top agents in your area.  You should be able to do likewise since you live there.


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2021)

John cycling said:


> If your house is unlisted, you need to look up all the agents in your area online, look at their histories, contact the best ones and discuss your house with them.  Then pick the best 2 or 3 that give you good feedback, have them come to look at your house, and pick the best of them to sell your house for you.


I have had a half dozen real estate agents look at my house. They all went away with a look on their face like they had just walked through a field of cow patties. I received the impression they would list the house, but it was like they were doing me a favor.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 17, 2021)

To add to what John is saying......you may find another realtor who has a client that just may be looking for what you're selling!   @debodun

ETA:  ok never mind...just saw your post above


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2021)

I received this postcard in the snail mail. Suspicious right off the bat - no business name, just an address on the front. On the back is just someone calling himself "Joe". I ran the phone number through several online number identifiers and nothing showed.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 19, 2021)

Deb,
Is it really wise to spread your address over the internet?? I just googled your home and see why you are having a problem getting rid of stuff. The place is huge!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 19, 2021)

This person seems to know alot of your home.  Scary.


----------



## Jules (Oct 19, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Deb,
> Is it really wise to spread your address over the internet?? I just googled your home and see why you are having a problem getting rid of stuff. The place is huge!


 It may be someone who has listened to the local gossip.   Maybe they‘ve heard that she doesn’t want the hassle of clearing it out.  

@Deb, you’re right to be suspicious.  

It could be an unlisted number.  Can you even search for a cell phone number online?


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 19, 2021)

https://goo.gl/maps/zCYE2wFPcK2kJYeX9

For some reason, I can't get Print Screen to work.  I did a search on 'their' address and found their business.  Hope the link works.  The name of the business and their phone number is on the sign in front of the building.


----------



## Jules (Oct 19, 2021)

Good sleuthing @PamfromTx


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 19, 2021)

Jules said:


> Good sleuthing @PamfromTx


Hubby says I was a detective in my previous life.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 19, 2021)

debodun said:


> I received this postcard in the snail mail. Suspicious right off the bat - no business name, just an address on thr front. On the back is just someone calling himself "Joe". I ran the phone number through several online number identifiers and nothing showed.
> 
> View attachment 190059


Try calling 518-760-6000.  This is Signature Home Buyers in Schenectady.  This may be the best opportunity you have to get rid of the old house with minimal hassles.  It would certainly be worth a call.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 19, 2021)

Check this out
https://homeguides.sfgate.com/way-move-out-house-lived-40-years-48863.html


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 19, 2021)

Being that I was a detective  in my previous life... I get a feeling that our Deb is not in a hurry to make a change. She's lived in that house a LONG time and it is tough leaving it.  

I sort of felt that way when my sisters and I were faced with having to sell our mother's house.  To my mother, her house was a 'palace'.  

It was heartbreaking to say the least to sell it.  But, I was the one stuck with paying taxes, fines, etc.  when my oldest sister moved out.  I have stopped twice at the house and have asked to be allowed to walk thru it.  Talk about heart breaking.  The owner is a sweetheart and understood my need to walk thru the house though.  

Deb, I finally understand what you may be going thru.  The best of luck to you.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 20, 2021)

I get at least one of those postcards every week.  I just toss in the trash.  Its quite common for us to get them here at the condo buildings.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I get at least one of those postcards every week.  I just toss in the trash.  Its quite common for us to get them here at the condo buildings.


Same here.  They blanket neighborhoods with them, which doesn't mean they're not legit.  They just keep their hooks in the water hoping when a hungry fish is in the area it will nibble on their bait.  

You've got nothing to lose by calling them, but for Pete's sake, don't tell them about the $60K offer.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 20, 2021)

StarSong said:


> You've got nothing to lose by calling them, but for Pete's sake, don't tell them about the $60K offer.


Not bad advice, if they offer enough take it!  They probably  won't so don't give them much information, or waste much time with them.  Do not sign anything but a sales contract at an acceptable price with acceptable conditions.

Good luck!


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Deb,
> Is it really wise to spread your address over the internet?? I just googled your home and see why you are having a problem getting rid of stuff. The place is huge!


If you're refering to the postcard - that's not MY address, it's the address of the house buyer.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2021)

Jules said:


> Can you even search for a cell phone number online?


I did - SpyDialer and U.S. Phonebook. None identified that number.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Try calling 518-760-6000.  This is Signature Home Buyers in Schenectady.  This may be the best opportunity you have to get rid of the old house with minimal hassles.  It would certainly be worth a call.


I've heard of them. They run 30 second ads all the time on the local channels. I checked their web site and their address is the same as the one on my postcard.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2021)

Someone didn't think very highly of Signature Home Buyers on this Yelp review:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 20, 2021)

So much for Signature Home Buyers. Nobody can say you haven't done your due diligence,@debodun!


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2021)

That's just one review. Others gave them a glowing report, some were just as negative. I guess you can only believe what experience you have, but it did bring out one fact (why I posted it) - they don't buy the homes directly, they make and offer, then hope to find a buyer thay can flip it to while you wait.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

debodun said:


> That's just one review. Others gave them a glowing report, some were just as negative. I guess you can only believe what experience you have, but it did bring out one fact (why I posted it) - they don't buy the homes directly, they make and offer, then hope to find a buyer thay can flip it to while you wait.


Interesting strategy.  Good to know.


----------



## Knight (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm certain Deb ignores my posts so maybe if she reads this from someone else she might think about it.

If she doesn't sell it soon her old home should have the water shut off & the system drained before freezing weather sets in. Otherwise there is a chance frozen water pipes will add to the deteriorated condition of the home she moved out of.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 21, 2021)

Knight said:


> I'm certain Deb ignores my posts so maybe if she reads this from someone else she might think about it.
> 
> If she doesn't sell it soon her old home should have the water shut off & the system drained before freezing weather sets in. Otherwise there is a chance frozen water pipes will add to the deteriorated condition of the home she moved out of.


You have to be careful about home insurance coverage as well. If you own two properties you can only claim to reside in one or the other. The property you declare as vacant will likely need a different home insurance policy. It usually costs more to insure an unoccupied property than an occupied property because there's greater risk to the insurer for severe damage because no one is there to monitor things. In fact, some companies will not insure an unoccupied property.

Best to check with your insurer so you don't find out the hard way, you're not covered should something happen.


----------



## Jules (Oct 21, 2021)

Good point about turning the water off & draining the pipes for the winter.


----------

